# Ohio river tonight?



## SOSmith (Mar 21, 2008)

Gonna put in at riverside around 7. Not sure which way to go. Ive got fresh shad and Skips. Gonna try around hooters and mill creek. Any more ideas?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Good luck! Keep us posted, or at least me posted.


----------



## snakedog (Feb 12, 2009)

Hooters. You might get lucky.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Sooo.... any luck?


----------



## SOSmith (Mar 21, 2008)

3 runs at hooters. Got 3 small shovels straight across from Ludlow bromley. All on shad.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

At least you caught something. Good job.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

heck ya, I agree with Whodey!! LOL

Salmonid


----------



## SOSmith (Mar 21, 2008)

Im in a maroon 20 sea nymph " meals on reels" on the side. What kind of boat you in Whodey?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

That's my ride.. roughly 17' long. It's since gotten 4 more monster rod holders. 8 total.


----------

